# How much would you pay for this setup?



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

*75 Gallon Glass Tank *- old with a few scratches but can't see the scratches when it's filled (at least that's what he said) --Is an old scratched tank going to be okay structurally?--
*Stand and Canopy*
*Lights* - not sure of what kind but the tank was/is being used for cichlids
*Rena XP1 canister filter *- I looked it up and it's for a 45 gal. tank, according to Petco.com. (Don't worry, I will have another filter, once the tank is set up.)

There is a guy in my area selling it, he wants $300. I've been checking out pricing online and locally but I'd like your input.

I'm going to look at it tomorrow evening and possibly make an offer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Prices vary by area, of course, but 300 for a 75 setup isn't unreasonable if the tank is in really good shape. If it's all scratched up, though, I wouldn't go any higher than 250. Those scratches aren't really invisible at all. A sratched tank is structurally sound, though, to answer your question.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

300 wouldn't be bad if the setup were near-mint (proper filter, no scratches on the glass), but I'd have to agree with TOS on this one. About $250 is the max that I would go, and that would be after seeing the tank to make sure the scratches aren't too bad.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. ^_^


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

It also depends on the stand and canopy. An oak stand could be worth $300 alone, vs. <$100 for particle board or iron.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For a wood stand, I'd pay 250. For a metal stand (which I doubt since you posted stand and canopy), I'd pay $200.00-$225.00. Lights are most likely 2x15 or 1x40.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

That seems alittle pricey to me because thats about how much I spent on my 55g setup after I got all the nescary things. The tank came with the hood and light, a marineland penquin 350 filter, and a 200 watt heater and that only cost $180 but the gravel and plants put the cost at $300 along with the fish for the tank. So no I wouldn't pay that much for a 75g. See if you can get it for $200 to $250 espically since its used.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i bought my 75 gallon tank and stand for about $200. but it was a metal stand. no lights or filter. a decent filter will set you back about $100-120.
plus the hood another xxx amount of dollars.
and wood stands > metal stands in terms of looks.
new 75 gallon aquarium $125, metal stand $70

so the used setup sounds pretty decent as long as it isn't too beat up.
try low balling and see if they'll drop the price.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't pay a dollar more than $200, especially if it is missing things. I got my oceanic 55g tank, stand (nice wood), canopy, lights, lids, fluval 404, and 6 cobalt cichlids for $125, then I bought his matching 29g with AC50 and HOT magnum 350 for $100, and both were in amazing condition. I just bought a 125g tank, nice wooden stand, tops, lights, and 2 random filters for $275.

I have seen 75g full setups as low as $100, but for a nice full setup I would pay about $250 max.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

BDawg364 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pay a dollar more than $200, especially if it is missing things. I got my oceanic 55g tank, stand (nice wood), canopy, lights, lids, fluval 404, and 6 cobalt cichlids for $125, then I bought his matching 29g with AC50 and HOT magnum 350 for $100, and both were in amazing condition. I just bought a 125g tank, nice wooden stand, tops, lights, and 2 random filters for $275.
> 
> I have seen 75g full setups as low as $100, but for a nice full setup I would pay about $250 max.


Those types of deals are a once in a lifetime.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Update: I looked at it. It had a lot of imperfections but I probably would have bought it for $180-$200 if the stand had been taller.

How tall are stands usually? This one was probably only 1'5" tall.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Saki said:


> Update: I looked at it. It had a lot of imperfections but I probably would have bought it for $180-$200 if the stand had been taller.
> 
> How tall are stands usually? This one was probably only 1'5" tall.


Thats low for a stand...stands are usually about 3.5 - 4 feet tall.....


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Thats low for a stand...stands are usually about 3.5 - 4 feet tall.....


That's what I thought but wasn't completely positive. The stand was homemade. I have no idea why they would choose to make it so short.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe the owner of the tank is short and can't reach in to vacum clean the tank or maintain it if the stand was to high.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> Maybe the owner of the tank is short and can't reach in to vacum clean the tank or maintain it if the stand was to high.


 Very good explanation. I just figured they didn't want to spend more money on wood or they didn't want to take the time to make something bigger.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Those types of deals are a once in a lifetime.


Apparently they aren't, seeing as how I have done it twice now. I come across them all the time and have had to turn some down due to lack of space or money. I just had a friend call me tonight who got offered a 46g bow front full reef setup for $100. They are there if you know where to look. I check about 4 classified places daily and come across good and bad deals every day. You'll know the good ones when you see them.


----------

